# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto de 2008



## Rog (23 Jul 2008 às 10:54)

Qual será a temperatura máxima, registada em Portugal (Continental e ilhas) no mês de Agosto, por uma estação meteorológica oficial.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

Vou apostar nos 43.3ºC!!


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 11:03)

votei 43.5 a 43.9


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 11:08)

Entre 43,0 e 43,4...

Porquê...? 

Porque sim!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 11:27)

39.9ºC claro


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2008 às 11:33)

Eu votei no intervalo >= 45,0ºC e <= 45,4ºC 

Penso que será um mês quente no interior do pais, entre Trás dos monte ao Alentejo, sem esquecer a beira alta e o algrave....
No litoral do País poderá registar-se tempª muito perto dos 38ºC-40ºC


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 11:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> 39.9ºC claro



desta vez até nem acho a tua aposta suicida  

Uma máxima de 39,8ºC pode acontecer se tivermos um Agosto relativamente "ameno"... E mesmo com algum calor até ganhavas!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 11:46)

Votei entre 42,5ºC e 42,9ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 11:47)

vitamos disse:


> desta vez até nem acho a tua aposta suicida
> 
> Uma máxima de 39,8ºC pode acontecer se tivermos um Agosto relativamente "ameno"... E mesmo com algum calor até ganhavas!



Pois, o mês de Agosto é sempre um mês esquesito, para além de as noites serem cada vez maiores e os dias mais pequenos, ainda tem a (des)vantagem de ser um mês de transição, essencialmente o final do mês.

Vamos lá ver o que nos espera


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 12:03)

Votei >= 41,5ºC e <= 41,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2008 às 13:26)

Eu votei:
>= 42,0ºC e <= 42,4ºC

Vamos ver ser é desta...


----------



## Skizzo (23 Jul 2008 às 13:28)

Sinceramente não sei. Talvez 45ºC. Acho que as primeiras duas semanas podem trazer muito calor, normalmente sao as 2 mais quentes do ano. Os dias começam a diminuir mas fazem muito pouca diferença.


----------



## iceworld (24 Jul 2008 às 00:24)

45.0 a 45.4 na 1ª quinzena


----------



## Fil (24 Jul 2008 às 02:24)

Eu voto em >= 45,0ºC e <= 45,4ºC e arrisco Elvas como a cidade onde se atingirá esse valor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2008 às 12:38)

Eu voto entre 42.5ºC a 42.9ºC .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Votei *>= 43,5ºC e <= 43,9ºC*.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

>= 41,5ºC e <= 41,9ºC, na primeira semana de Agosto.


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2008 às 16:13)

Votei no intervalo >= 42,5ºC e <= 42,9ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Jul 2008 às 21:19)

39,9º    e      

"Nunca me engano, e raramente tenho dúvidas"


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2008 às 22:44)

>= 41,5ºC e <= 41,9ºC  e aposto em Mirandela.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 10:32)

Eu ainda acredito que o calor virá em força já depois da primeira semana de Agosto, pois está sempre a ser adiado e, por consequência, a acumular-se.
Por isso, não acho descabido pensar que o calor virá em força na segunda metade do mês de Agosto e não nos primeiros dias do mesmo mês.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2008 às 09:22)

Eu estou com o MSantos: *>= 42,0ºC e <= 42,4ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2008 às 17:50)

> O número de dias com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 30°C foi
> superior ao valor normal (1971-00), enquanto que o número de dias com
> temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 40°C foi observado em 2
> estações meteorológicas do Continente: Amareleja com 40.5ºC e Elvas
> ...




Portanto, ninguém ganhou...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2008 às 20:42)

Foi realmente um Verão bastante fresco no que diz respeito aos extremos de temperatura, nomeadamente as máximas, mas, de uma forma geral, foi um Verão normal e bastante regular, com pequenas variações diárias e poucos dias de muito calor.


----------



## MSantos (8 Set 2008 às 21:07)

Em Setembro não vai haver votação?


----------

